

Google's new favicon - ajhai
https://www.google.com/favicon.ico

======
january14n
i think the simple it looks the better, i am not sure if google just found out
that facebook had a more appealing favicon look and decided to get back to
basics.

------
peterxy37
looks better than the previous multi color favicon

